# National Obedience Results Open B



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks Jill!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Very interesting to see the Open B results. On a quick look I was interested to see how many Gaylans dogs were competing and couldn't help noticing 4th place _CH‐OTCH DOCMAR WESTMARCH DENIM JEANS UDX5 OGM VER REAX AXJ JH - Super - 197.5 . 

_Congratulations to Hank on the Q with _GOLLY G SHE'S GOT THE LOOK UDX JH_ (Brook?).

As someone who is now a member of the Sunfire family, I was happy to see _196 204. SUNFIRE'S WHAT'S ON TAP CDX GN GOSR73815702.6/30/2012 Retrievers (Golden) Dog Breeder: Christine Osborn &Barbara Biewer. Sire: OTCH MACH Hi‐Top Shawnfield's Rapid Replay JH UDX3OM4 VER RAE Dam: Sunfire's Practically Perfect. Owner: Joe Heidinger & Lynn Heidinger. _This dog is only a little over 2 yrs. old, seems to be the youngest of the competitors, and achieved a score of 196. I was also proud to hear that the Sunfire team took 1st place in the team obedience competition.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Very exciting for two good friends : 

Robin Fargus & FETCHER (Fisher x Aimy) who won 2nd in Open B with a 198 -- and their armband # was 198  -- for a boatload of OTCH points 

Leslie Stanley & BEACON (Coach x Sophie) who WON UTILITY B with a 199 and just barely lost a runoff with Dave & Buster for HIT!!!!!

Robin & Fetcher were also 2nd in Versatility along with Fisher son "Jack" who placed 4th.

GREAT SHOW


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats to all who showed and to to all that had fun... I guess it took the Goldens to prove obedience is not dying with a top recorded entry for obedience. Thank you to all the volunteers that kept it running smoothly. I heard they did an outstanding job!


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Titan1 said:


> Congrats to all who showed and to to all that had fun... I guess it took the Goldens to prove obedience is not dying with a top recorded entry for obedience. Thank you to all the volunteers that kept it running smoothly. I heard they did an outstanding job!


I saw in a different thread about Obedience...I take it the numbers are going down every year? 

But the results are very cool and I love some of these names for the dogs haha


----------

